# Ghost Town Pictures



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I was searching around the internet for some early western town pictures. I came across this site www.ghosttowngallery.com. Thought I would share it with you. There are some great pictures for all types of early structures. 

John


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

what a treasure! 

thank you for sharing.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Good source, thanks John!


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 
This site has some great photos as well: 
http://www.ghosttownexplorers.org/index.htm 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------

